# tom question on nascars



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

when are they comming out???

and can you make sprint cars for t-jets 
and an oscar track cleaner for x traction?


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Hopefully the end of 2007. Working on licensing contracts now.

Pass on the Sprint cars!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tlowe said:


> Hopefully the end of 2007. Working on licensing contracts now.
> 
> Pass on the Sprint cars!



Watched the 500 at 1am this morning, Boy do I love that race. There are so many great liveries that LifeLike do not do Tom that I can't see how you can fail to succeed with these. Hell, even if you did the same cars but better of different they would sell well as Nascar is so huge now.

What chassis will the Nascars be on?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I read somewhere the upcoming Nascar release is planned as a Super III.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

See, I think if the Nascar was done on X-Traction they would be a big hit. I don't buy nascar now because they are all on strong traction superfast type chassis. If they were on something like the X-Traction or even more preferably t-jet chassis I would buy them.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i agree about the x tractions, and i wanna see a kasey kahne car hes a great driver and a great person to talk to


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> See, I think if the Nascar was done on X-Traction they would be a big hit. I don't buy nascar now because they are all on strong traction superfast type chassis. If they were on something like the X-Traction or even more preferably t-jet chassis I would buy them.


There is already an XT stock car body, so go for the S3 I say! And maybe the bodies will port across the various chassis.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> There is already an XT stock car body, so go for the S3 I say! And maybe the bodies will port across the various chassis.


I hope they are at least interchangable. I already get rid of as many Turbo, Super G-plus, and SRT chassis as i can and replace them with X-traction chassis on my AFX cars.


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Planned for the new Super III chassis. They might fit on X-traction chassis with a clip.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tlowe said:


> Planned for the new Super III chassis. They might fit on X-traction chassis with a clip.


Cool. Any plans to do the 2007 Toyotas and/or the Chevy Impala Nascars, or will that depend on how well the first three bodies sell?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It seems smart to use the Super III chassis for the NASCARs even though the XTs are my favorite. The NASCAR market spans a wider audience and they will need to run flawlessly right out of the package every time and require very little maintenance. I'm curious about the type of paint/decals. For example, I wouldn't want to run my new XT bodies from Tom on a Tomy Chassis. The paint looks too nice for the inevitable hard wrecks.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Interesting...*



tlowe said:


> Planned for the new Super III chassis. They might fit on X-traction chassis with a clip.


Sounds interesting...

Scott


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Tom, how about offering the NASCARS with either S3 and XT chassis. Jewel cases can have XT chassis, and clam packs can have S3 chassis.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The S3 is much narrower than the XT so it would be the former that would need the clip. Such clips add mass up high and so I'm against them, so I would be happy for these bodies to be S3 only.

I guess though that some people want bodies for the XT all the time, even though there are 8 billion of them already, so perhaps Tom should follow the money.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> I hope they are at least interchangable. I already get rid of as many Turbo, Super G-plus, and SRT chassis as i can and replace them with X-traction chassis on my AFX cars.


Know what you mean. I still enjoy the old school chassis as they go sliding around the plastic. I have kept a few of these and Lifelikes so the kids can run them and fly them off the table every now and then. That seems to be their motovation when it comes to playing with slotcars. :freak: At least they get involved every now and then.  rr


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Performance wise the X-Traction is almost too stuck down for my taste. I prefer more realistic cornering speeds. The cars that I run the most are the T-Jet 500 cars but I still enjoy running the X-Traction cars from time to time. It would be really cool if you could mold in some body posts for the new NASCAR bodies so we can run them on the T-Jet 500 chassis. Not sure if you have the necessary clearance or not but something to think about.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

BRS Hobbies said:


> Performance wise the X-Traction is almost too stuck down for my taste. I prefer more realistic cornering speeds. The cars that I run the most are the T-Jet 500 cars but I still enjoy running the X-Traction cars from time to time. It would be really cool if you could mold in some body posts for the new NASCAR bodies so we can run them on the T-Jet 500 chassis. Not sure if you have the necessary clearance or not but something to think about.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


I can see that working as both the TJ and S3 are narrow. The TJ is stupid high but that might be OK with a stock car although I would hate to see Tom screw the S3 line-up and produce another car that gets slammed for not being slammed enough just to please the TJ crowd


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Tjet NASCARs? I have a vision of silly looking NASCARs like the Tjet Tuff One Daytona Superbirds with giant tires sticking out the sides. And Dad and the kids bust open the set on Christmas day, set up the track, put the cars on and... they hop off on the first turn. And again on the next straight. And... Ugghh. Sure, I've seen what RRR has done with their kits and the cars look pretty good with the authentic paint schemes from the 60's. But those cars sell for a lot more than the general market will pay for a slot car. Does Tom want to get into selling $50 Tjet NASCARs? Maybe he could do a couple as special pieces for Tjet collectors. But for the overall market, I think he'd be better off going for a more authentic look on a car that is going to be more reliable right out of the package. The new chassis sounds like the best way to go and if there is a clip to convert the bodies for use with XTs, that's fine too.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope he does OLD NASCARS from the 60's and 70's. Tyco, Marchon and Life life offered enough modern cars.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Nascar Nascar Nascar*

If you guys want new nascar vehicles, I think its time to step up to 1/32. Carrera has announced they will be making the COT. Scalextric and SCX are making the current bodies in new drivers for 07. Its worth checking out.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I hope he does OLD NASCARS from the 60's and 70's. Tyco, Marchon and Life life offered enough modern cars.


 Modern, sorry:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

wnovess99 said:


> If you guys want new nascar vehicles, I think its time to step up to 1/32. Carrera has announced they will be making the COT. Scalextric and SCX are making the current bodies in new drivers for 07. Its worth checking out.


1/32nd is just too big for me.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

if ya want to go to old nascars,,,get some repop daytona's mercurys ,matador from helenwheels add some posts,switch to afx wheels and tires on a t- jet chassis and go at it, think i might do one myself :thumbsup:


----------

